# Fires near Malaga



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Just watching the news with the incredible fires in Sierra Bermeja. Looks really frightening . Does anyone here live in that area.? If these things really are a result of climate change and will become more frequent arent people a bit worried about living in places in el campo?


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

kaipa said:


> Just watching the news with the incredible fires in Sierra Bermeja. Looks really frightening . Does anyone here live in that area.? If these things really are a result of climate change and will become more frequent arent people a bit worried about living in places in el campo?


They are really frightening. We have a plan should there be one that affected us. The one you are talking about is believed to have been started deliberately.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm a bit worried about Mrypg9 as she lives on the foothills of the Sierra. Let's hope the rain arrives soon.

Estepona yesterday:


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

My thoughts and prayers are with the people of the Sierra!


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

It really is severe. I think Ronda is being evacuated!!
I would be terribly worried living in some parts of Spain. I can live with flooding although despite being on the fourth floor there is always the worry of balconies collapsing!. Fires though are really scary due to the speed and the fact they suck up all the oxygen. No way could I live in one of these villas on hills with shrubs and trees. Hopefully rain is forecast in lots of Spain today


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

timwip said:


> My thoughts and prayers are with the people of the Sierra!


And how exactly is that going to help them stop fires ?
Why not instead donate to local fire service?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I know that area well - lived and worked there for 15 years. It is a beautiful part of the world dotted with villages - Jubrique, and Genalguacil particularly but there are thousands of individual fincas throughout as well. I have been in touch with those I know in the area and they are all safe - so far.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I have heard that ADANA the animal rescue centre at Estepona was evacuated yesterday - the dogs going to people's homes. That place usually has 200 dogs - must have been quite an operation.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

kaipa said:


> It really is severe. I think Ronda is being evacuated!!
> I would be terribly worried living in some parts of Spain. I can live with flooding although despite being on the fourth floor there is always the worry of balconies collapsing!. Fires though are really scary due to the speed and the fact they suck up all the oxygen. No way could I live in one of these villas on hills with shrubs and trees. Hopefully rain is forecast in lots of Spain today







If you look at this video you will see that Ronda is not being evacuated.The sports hall in Ronda is being used for people who have been evacuated from their homes.The Guardia are now investigating as they are positive two fires were started deliberately.Sadly a firefighter has lost his life.After 25years of living here permanently this is the worst we have experienced.They now seem to be winning the battle with this.A greeting.


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

If you do a little or a lot of driving around in Spain you will see that the forests are not very well maintained. We were driving around the hills behind Gandia over the weekend and I mentioned this to my roommate who grew up there and he said there are fires almost every year - this year not but the forest are in terrible condition and fully prepared for a big fire.

Nothing to do with climate change but maintenance... Lightning will strike were it wants

Also, whilst driving to there I noticed a huge prison and asked why the prisoners cannot "clean the forest" or help with the firefighting as they do in the US and Canada. The roommate just said they just sit there all day doing nothing.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

jimenato said:


> I have heard that ADANA the animal rescue centre at Estepona was evacuated yesterday - the dogs going to people's homes. That place usually has 200 dogs - must have been quite an operation.


That is sad. I adopted a dog from ADANA in 1995 she lived to be 20 years. MyPG is/was involved with them.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

There has been lots of serious fires around the CDS for as long as I can remember.


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

Isobella said:


> There has been lots of serious fires around the CDS for as long as I can remember.


True but this one is complex. Infoca chief: 'It is probably the most complex fire we have known in Spain' . I am always staggered by the sheer number of fires each year. It isnt just a handful!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Finally declared under control






Live: Infoca considers the Malaga fire under control - Then24


The forest fire declared this Wednesday night in Sierra Bermeja has finally been controlled. An unprecedented fire in our country, of the sixth




then24.com


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Isobella said:


> There has been lots of serious fires around the CDS for as long as I can remember.


Are you by any chance a climate sceptic?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

kaipa said:


> Are you by any chance a climate sceptic?


You don't have to be a climate change denier to know that forest fires have always been a fact of life in parts of the world where there is no rain for several months at a time. 

It's also well known that many of these fires are started deliberately. On the CDS it's a tactic sometimes used by drug smugglers to distract the attention of the authorities. 

I really hope they catch the *******s who started this one.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Isobella said:


> That is sad. I adopted a dog from ADANA in 1995 she lived to be 20 years.


*ADANA SHELTER UPDATE 

DEAR VOLUNTEERS AND SUPPORTERS OF ADANA 
AT THE MOMENT THE ESTIMATED DAMAGE IS APPROX 45,000.00 EUROS 
AFTER OUR INITIAL INSPECTION OF THE SHELTER TODAY 14th SEPTEMBER WE HAVE TRIED TO MAKE A BRIEF NOTE OF ALL THE DAMAGE (NOT COMPLETE)

THE MAIN STORAGE CONTAINER TOTALLY DESTROYED 
SOME OF CONTENTS
2 MAIN HIGH PRESSURE WATER PUMPS 
50 x FOLDING TABLES 
COOKING GRILLS , MICRO WAVES , EVENTS CATERING EQUIPEMENT 
200 m 3 CORE CABLE
200 METERS 32mm TUBING 
RUBBER MATTING 25mm THICK 
FOLDING DOG CAGES , FOR TRAVELLING AND PUPPY BEDS 
AND VARIOUS OTHER TOOLS MATERIALS 
SOME OF OUR THEMAL WINTER KENNELS 

SECOND LEVEL PERIMETER ANTI-ESCAPE FENCING DESTROYED APPROX 700 METERS LONG AND 2 METERS HIGH 

32mm MAINS WATER PIPE RUNNING FROM SHELTER 1500 METERS TO WATER SUPPLY UP THE TOP OF THE MOUNTAIN , THIS IS A MAJOR PROJECT 

THE SOLAR PANELS ARE WORKING PARTIALLY AND REQUIRE AN INSPECTION AND REPAIRS TO OVER HEATED CABLES ETC 

THE ROOF TO BE INSPECTED FOR DAMAGE 

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE EMERGENCY PROVISONS TO GET A TEMPERARY WATER SUPPLY INSTALLED 

BECAUSE WE DO NOT KNOW WHEN THE MOUNTAIN MAINS PIPEWORK CAN BE REPLACED

WE WILL NEED TO HAVE WATER TRANSPORTED FROM SEA LEVEL UP TO THE SHELTER UNTIL UNTIL NORMAL SERVICES ARE RESTORED , 

TOMORROW ALL THE SPECIAL VOLUNTEERS , STAFF , ENGINEERS ARE ATTENDING 

SO PLEASE DO NOT VISIT THE SHELTER WITHOUT AN APPOINTMENT , AS WE NEED TIME AND SPACE TO CARRY OUT THE REPAIRS AND GET THE SHELTER IN SAFE ORDER AND WE NEED THE ROAD CLEAR FOR PROVISIONS

THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR LOVE , SUPPORT AND PATIENCE*


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

That is very depressing.

I wonder what the insurance situation is.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

jimenato said:


> That is very depressing.
> 
> I wonder what the insurance situation is.


Funny you should ask that pal.A couple of people have asked Reg on social media and they haven't got a reply.Surely they must have had an isnurance policy in place although there are a lot of kindness being shown at the moment.A greeting.


----------



## Kobethecat123 (Jul 14, 2021)

kaipa said:


> Are you by any chance a climate sceptic?


Yes I am a sceptic. When you don't maintain the forest and allow to become overgrown with many years of underbrush you see the results. Most fires are caused by lightning or deliberately started by humans, It has nothing to do with climate change. Don't believe everything you hear from the media most of it are lies and fear mongering.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Research at Malaga University suggests how climate change may have contributed to the extent and intensity of the Bermeja fire, which was much worse than the fires seen in the past and may have been impossible to get under control had it not rained.

Basically the soils dry out and plants die earlier than they used to, leaving more combustible material on the mountains and less groundwater.









Así puede haber afectado el cambio climático al incendio de Sierra Bermeja en Málaga


Sierra Bermeja: ¿Qué es un incendio de sexta generación? Un helicóptero del Infoca se estrella en el incendio de Málaga




www.diariodesevilla.es


----------

